# vip 211k



## O. Spencer (Jun 3, 2012)

Put up 1000.4 Eastern and have 50+ signals on 61.5, 72.7, & 77.
Have correct EA LNBF. Problem is that I cannot get channels 110, 108, 395, 396, etc. The are on my GUIDE. I have done several Check Switches and Guide down loads. 144 will not punch in but if I do 140 and scroll up we have 144.

Did 6-3-1. Get green under the above 3 satellites. Status: GOOD. If I do details I get STB Health Lite. Then very confusingly I have 110, 119, 129 listed below on that screen with the data...not 61.5, etc. Not one comment in the detail screen about 61.5, etc. The elevation in the "tables" for this zipcode area is 45 but the unit (installed with meter) is at 35 degrees?!?!?!?! 

Wondering if the installer is really on 61.5, 72.7 & 77 or if with the "lite" health might mean my NEW LNB is actually faulty??


----------

